# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  comment faire des ampoules dans une chambre avec maxwell sur sketchup

## salimtrois

bonjours les amis,

je cherche comment faire des ampoules dans un chambres Sombre , 
a fin que le rendu sur maxwell , donne une chambre reel avec des ampoules allumer 

comme la photo ici :


merci pour le soutiens  :;):

----------


## wax78

Bah, tu modlise une sphere (ou une ampoule), et tu lui mets comme material un emitter ?!

----------


## salimtrois

> Bah, tu modlise une sphere (ou une ampoule), et tu lui mets comme material un emitter ?!


effectivement j'ai fait comme tu as dit... mais pas du rsultat sur le rendu!
pas de lumire !
je sais pas si ,c'est par se que j'ai une la version free , ou
par ce que je sais pas comment faire !

----------


## Mat.M

attention l'image est peut-tre retouche avec Photoshop ou autre si c'est une simple image.

----------


## wax78

> effectivement j'ai fait comme tu as dit... mais pas du resulta sur le rendu!!!
> pas de lumier !!!
> je sais pas si ,c'est par se que j'ai une la verssion free , ou
> par ce que je sais pas comment faire !


Non je pense pas que le fait que cela soit une version free ne te permette pas de rajouter de lumire/emitter. (Par free tu voulais dire Demo ?)

Il est possible que si l'chelle n'est pas bonne dans ton modle, que l'intensit de la lumire soit si faible que cela ne donne que "du noir".

videment je ne sais pas quel est ton problme exactement vu que tu n'as pas post de screenshot du rendus ou mme de la scene (sauf si videment celle ci est toute noire).

Autre choses, comme le souligne Mat, je pense que sur le rendus que l'on voit ici, soit il y'a retouche, soit il y'a utilisation de lumiere "volumetrique" ou encore de "global medium" (simule une atmosphere embrum, poussiereuse).

Il est possible que j'ai mal compris ton problme cependant  ::):

----------

